# Is there anything cuter than the poodle head-tilt?



## akbirdy

http://saratogastandards.com/images\MorePuppies.jpg

Not my poodles... but a breeders I am looking at


----------



## Harley_chik

Oh that pic is awesome! Are you leaning towards a particular color? I love blacks and whites but those browns are very pretty too. (Truth is I like pretty much all of the colors, lol.)


----------



## Cdnjennga

They are so cute! I just looked through the rest of the website as well. The puppy photos are really sweet. It made me want a puppy right now!


----------



## akbirdy

I know! Those puppy pictures kill me every time I look at them! So do all of the cute poodles being posted on this site! Eeeks, I can't wait to have my own!

I do love the browns, it is the color that first drew me to the breed. But after doing all this research and after looking at probably hundreds of poodle pictures, I don't know if I have a favorite color, I am leaning towards red and brown. If I could mentally and physically handle one of each color out there I might be tempted to do it!


----------



## Harley_chik

LOL, you sound like me. I was dead set on Black, then decided I liked white too. (I had previously said that I never wanted another white dog and my mom loves to point that out, lol!) Now that I've seen all the pretty reds, browns, silvers, apricots, etc., I don't think I really have a favorite color anymore. I posted a pic a while back of Ch. Alegra Shamus, a silver beige, and I'm completely in love w/ that color. I saw him at a dog show and he's even prettier in person.


----------



## akbirdy

I've really been loving the silver beige's too! I'm gonna go look for your post with the pic. It's like I have a different "fav" color every week! Haha. I know though once we find our pup no matter what color it will be, it will be my all time fav


----------



## Evik

Cdnjennga said:


> They are so cute! It made me want a puppy right now!


Ditto  Starting to think about standards :rolffleyes:


----------



## spoofan

My daughter's spoo Stella does an awesome head tilt


----------



## tannerokeefe

spoofan said:


> My daughter's spoo Stella does an awesome head tilt


I love this cut on her!!


----------



## akbirdy

Stella is beautiful! How old is she? Do you call her color silver? Very pretty.


----------



## spoospirit

_oooooooh, love the black puppy! I would like my next puppy to be a black male.
_


----------



## wishpoo

ahhhhhhhhhhhh- AKBIRDY !!!!! YOU ARE KILLING ME !!!!!!! I want to jump into my computer screen and play with all 3 of them :beauty: !!!


----------



## flyingduster

awwww, so cute!!! I love the pics of Stella too!!!
This is about the best one I've got of Paris' head tilt:


----------



## kristylynn

They are all gorgeous


----------



## Bella's Momma

Aww! Love the poodle head tilt. To me, it translate to "Okay, now what is that crazy person doing this time?"


----------



## spoospirit

flyingduster said:


> awwww, so cute!!! I love the pics of stella too!!!
> This is about the best one i've got of paris' head tilt:


_
love it!!_


----------



## jester's mom

I agree, the head tilt is just the most endearing thing, Spoospirit and I try to get ours to head tilt for some pics. That pic posted by the OP is absolutely sweet!! I love how the black is in between the chocolates... such a great capture.

Here is Chantel, she is an extreme head tiliter...lol.


----------



## kristylynn

They are all adorable I cant wait to get our baby!!


----------



## doggyhog

nothing cuter then a poodle head tilt!!!!!!!


----------

